# 650i owner thinking of moving up to 750 -- looking for opinions/advice



## Roody (Jul 1, 2009)

I've had my 2007 Brute 650i since new and it's looking like time to move on to a new machine. The Brute was solid for the first ~7 years but in the last 2 or so has been pretty maintenance-heavy. That being said, it's been a great quad and I love it to death but it's time to move on.

New machines are simply too expensive for my budget. I've found a bunch of "leftovers" in my price range as well as a few low-mileage used examples that I can swing. Obviously I have to consider the Can-Ams (Renegade/Outlander) and the Polaris Scrambler and even the Grizzly 700, but the Brute Force 750 is on my radar as well.

Has anybody moved up to a newer Brute Force 750 EFI/EPS from an earlier non-power steering, carbureted machine? If so, would you do it again? Do you regret getting the Brute over another quad?

I know that if I get into another Brute I'll be comfortable on it in minutes. But the other options do have their appeal. I found a lightly used 2014 750 with 70 hours and a bunch of stuff on it for $6995, but also found a Scrambler 1000 with 114 miles for $7300. Then there's also a new non power-steering Brute 750 for $7200, and a King Quad 750 non-EPS for $6500 (w/EPS for $7199). Options are aplenty, and I'm torn as to what route to go.

I love my Brute but the last few years have put a bad taste in my mouth for Kawasaki's long-term reliability. Yes I maintain the machine and yes I take care of it but I've had to replace and repair a ton of stuff recently. Most of that is motor related, especially carburetor-specific parts, so hopefully on a new electronically fuel injected machine that would be a non-issue. But has anyone had any big reliability issues with a newer fuel-injected Brute? I know Polaris doesn't exactly do well with reliability (I've spent way too much time around broken RZRs) but I'm hesitant to get into another Kawi if things haven't changed. I don't ride often enough that I want to be repairing stuff all the time; I just need it to run and run well the ~10-15 times/year I actually do use it.

One last thing...I can more than handle all of the 650i's power at this point. It was hard to manage the first year but now it's second nature and I could honestly use a little more. Obviously the 1000 Polaris would be a huge jump, but will the Brute 750 be enough to keep me entertained? I don't need all the power in the world but I would certainly like a little extra shove. My Brute has an intake/exhaust/jet kit, how's the 750 EFI motor compare?

I guess I'm just looking for some input here, some words of wisdom or something. My Brute has served me well and I wouldn't mind trying something different but the Brute 750 is extremely appealing.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

all have there faults 
i have not rode a newer brute they did change the heads on the 12 an up 750 to the 650i style heads for more compression an the eps is a whole new world they have changed the a arm bushings also an improved rear seal on the engine 
if youve had the 650i all these yrs you are up on the basic maintance required to keep it up 
coin toss for you i guess


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

According to people in my groups I ride with, all brands have issues. The Brute is by far the easiest quad IMO to work on. Polaris and Can Am have far better suspension, but you can add aftermarket shocks to the Brute to fix some of that. Ive rode a Scrammy and Outty 1000 - both with fox shocks, and they were both an awesome ride, and the speed is incredible - be prepared for higher dollar fixes for both of these quads though. The Outty XTP 1000 felt like it had the comparable low end power of the brute, but way more speed than a brute. All in all, my next choice will be a new Brute 750 or a Can AM Outty.


----------



## Roody (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Checked out a new Brute 750 EPS yesterday-- seriously nice machine. Was the special edition one, flat gray with green shocks and frame accents. Way too expensive though at ~$9500. Found some for ~$2k less, new.

Looks like the Can-Ams and PoPos are much more intensive on the maintenance/repair side of things. Not that my Brute has been trouble-free, but I know the thing inside and out which is definitely a good thing.

Probably going to try and pick up a Brute. It's too comfortable and too ingrained in my blood now to switch brands. If there was something that really pulled me in its direction I would make a switch, but nothing out there really does it for me like the Brute.


----------

